
Why Did Ancient Italians Bury Thousands of Clay Body Parts? - diodorus
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-did-ancient-italians-bury-thousands-of-clay-body-parts
======
runnr_az
They probably fought an army of golems. And won.

------
amcientAliems
I swear to god, I thought that read "ancient aliens."

I got half way through the article before I went back and checked the title.

~~~
lucideer
I read the same

------
sdrothrock
One thing that came to mind when I read about mass burial was a ritual
disposal.

For example, in Japan, there are ritual disposals of daruma dolls, ema, and
omamori (protective charms).

If the body parts were part of a type of a prayer/charm fad, it makes sense
that there would be some kind of ritual disposal -- it seems like bad mojo to
throw out someone's uterus, for example.

------
wanda
Perhaps they were considered distasteful and fell out of fashion after Mt.
Vesuvius turned Pompeii into a clay diorama.

------
astrodust
Maybe an artisan misread an order that was written with Roman numerals and
made a thousand of something instead of four.

